

Inside Japan’s star making machinery - gillygize
http://beaconreports.net/inside-japans-start-making-machinery/

======
waxenfigurine
To add further context, domestic investors are more risk averse relative to
the modus operandi in the West. Prevailing Japanese business culture still
frowns somewhat upon the primary pursuit of individual financial wealth, and
this may be related to the difficulty of performing Western-style exits with
big payoffs that attract investors and their funds in the first place. The
young are able to better seize upon these opportunities as they are not as
inculcated, they are systemically not let on the bus, and in their despondence
are more apt to emulate the successes of their Western peers.

Given the high level of creative intelligence in Japan and also certain
economic inefficiencies that Prime Minister Abe has acknowledged and is just
taking steps to address, I hope these and many other factors give rise to a
new breed of high-profile Japanese entrepreneurs with global aspirations. The
future of country is in part depending on them.

------
bluepresley
It's interesting to portray incubators as an educational institution. I've
often wondered myself it we're looking at the early stages of the next
business school, or perhaps a related entrepreneurship program.

------
asada23
Awesome post about Japanese entrepreneurship.

------
bijupaul
This is very apt

------
Daedalusdx
Informative. Thanks.

